# Kein Speaker am Gehäuse?!



## cRowd1337 (1. Januar 2014)

*Kein Speaker am Gehäuse?!*

Hey,

Ich habe an meinem Gehäuse (Aerocool X-Warrior Devil Red) keinen Speaker, sodass ich keine Peeps hören kann..

Hat das Mainboard (Asus M5A78M-LX) zufällig einen intigrierten Speaker? Habe gegoogelt aber nichts gefunden..


----------



## ebastler (1. Januar 2014)

*AW: Kein Speaker am Gehäuse?!*

Gehäuse haben, so weit ich weiss, seit Ewigkeiten keine Speaker mehr, und Boards auch nicht alle, glaub ich. Meines sollte keinen Piepser haben.
Wozu willst du denn die Töne hören? Braucht man zu 99% ja eh nicht


----------



## cRowd1337 (1. Januar 2014)

*AW: Kein Speaker am Gehäuse?!*

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/showthread.php?t=310288

Dafür ;(


----------



## ebastler (1. Januar 2014)

*AW: Kein Speaker am Gehäuse?!*

Okay...
Zum Speaker: Das Mainboard sollte dafür am Frontpanel-Stecker zwei Kontakte haben, da kannst du (falls du das zusammemgebastelt kriegst) irgendeinen Lautsprecher dranhängen. Das sollte gehen.
Eventuell ein altes Case auftreiben (Schrottplatz, Keller, Kumpel) und dem Lautsprecher samt Stecker klauen...


----------



## DerFoehn (1. Januar 2014)

*AW: Kein Speaker am Gehäuse?!*

War bei deinem Case kein Speaker dabei? Wenn das Case keinen "intern" verbaut hat, liegt normalerweise (so kenne ichs) einer mit dabei.
Bei mir war einer mit in der Tüte bei den Schrauben.


----------



## cRowd1337 (1. Januar 2014)

*AW: Kein Speaker am Gehäuse?!*



DerFoehn schrieb:


> War bei deinem Case kein Speaker dabei? Wenn das Case keinen "intern" verbaut hat, liegt normalerweise (so kenne ichs) einer mit dabei.
> Bei mir war einer mit in der Tüte bei den Schrauben.


 

Intern war keiner.

Ich habe zumindest keinen angeschlossen, doch letztens hab ich ausversehen etwas gegen das Gehäuse gehauen, dann gab es ein kurzes Piepen.

Wie kann ich testen ob es piept?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. Januar 2014)

*AW: Kein Speaker am Gehäuse?!*

Zu 99% werden die Speaker / Beeper dem Gehäuse beigepackt, aber nicht jeder Anbieter packt da was rein. Frag mal im lokalen Handel nach, mehr als ein paar Taler kostet so etwas nicht. Egal was man kauft, eine Stückliste sollte irgendwo in gedruckter Form schon vorliegen woraus man entnehmen kann was dabei ist.


----------



## DerFoehn (1. Januar 2014)

*AW: Kein Speaker am Gehäuse?!*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Zu 99% werden die Speaker / Beeper dem Gehäuse beigepackt, aber nicht jeder Anbieter packt da was rein. Frag mal im lokalen Handel nach, mehr als ein paar Taler kostet so etwas nicht. Egal was man kauft, eine Stückliste sollte irgendwo in gedruckter Form schon vorliegen woraus man entnehmen kann was dabei ist.



Richtig, so kenne ich das auch. Bei allen Gehäuse, die ich bis jetzt hatte, war ein Speaker lose dabei, den man dann selbst aufs Mainboard stecken kann.


----------



## ebastler (1. Januar 2014)

*AW: Kein Speaker am Gehäuse?!*

Okay, ich war sicher, dass die nicht mehr mitgeliefert werden :o
Sorry!


----------



## DerFoehn (1. Januar 2014)

*AW: Kein Speaker am Gehäuse?!*



ebastler schrieb:


> Okay, ich war sicher, dass die nicht mehr mitgeliefert werden :o
> Sorry!



Früher waren sie nur meistens fest im Frontpanel verbaut, das ist neue normalerweise nicht mehr der Fall.


----------



## cRowd1337 (1. Januar 2014)

*AW: Kein Speaker am Gehäuse?!*

Bei mir war kein Beeper dabei :o


----------



## Thanatos57 (1. Januar 2014)

*AW: Kein Speaker am Gehäuse?!*

Dafür gibt`s in der Bucht jede Menge


----------



## DerFoehn (1. Januar 2014)

*AW: Kein Speaker am Gehäuse?!*



cRowd1337 schrieb:


> Bei mir war kein Beeper dabei :o



Hmm, das ist natürlich schlecht.


----------



## cRowd1337 (1. Januar 2014)

*AW: Kein Speaker am Gehäuse?!*



DerFoehn schrieb:


> Hmm, das ist natürlich schlecht.


 
Könntest du mir eventuell bei meinem anderen Problem helfen?

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/showthread.php?t=310288

Wäre nett


----------



## X6Sixcore (1. Januar 2014)

Bei meinem war auch keiner dabei, habe mir dann einen extra gekauft.
Fand ich jetzt auch nicht so das Drama.

MfG


----------



## DerFoehn (1. Januar 2014)

*AW: Kein Speaker am Gehäuse?!*



cRowd1337 schrieb:


> Könntest du mir eventuell bei meinem anderen Problem helfen?
> 
> PC startet, alle Lüfter drehen, kein Piepen doch Bildschirm bleibt schwarz
> 
> Wäre nett



Wenn du schon NT und RAM gewechselt hast wird es wohl am Board liegen. Hast du mal die Batterie getauscht?


----------



## cRowd1337 (1. Januar 2014)

*AW: Kein Speaker am Gehäuse?!*



DerFoehn schrieb:


> Wenn du schon NT und RAM gewechselt hast wird es wohl am Board liegen. Hast du mal die Batterie getauscht?


 
Ja, ich habe schon wirklich alles probiert.

Könnte es auch am CPU liegen? Habe mir nämlich schon ein neues Board bestellt^^


----------



## DerFoehn (1. Januar 2014)

*AW: Kein Speaker am Gehäuse?!*



cRowd1337 schrieb:


> Ja, ich habe schon wirklich alles probiert.
> 
> Könnte es auch am CPU liegen? Habe mir nämlich schon ein neues Board bestellt^^


 
Hast du jemals übertaktet oder etwas an den Spannungen verändert? Normalerweise geht eine CPU nicht "einfach" kaputt. Wenn die laufen, laufen die. Da gibt es eigentlich wenig dazwischen.
Wenn der PC mal hochfährt und mal nicht, denke ich eher nicht gleich an die CPU.


----------



## cRowd1337 (1. Januar 2014)

*AW: Kein Speaker am Gehäuse?!*



DerFoehn schrieb:


> Hast du jemals übertaktet oder etwas an den Spannungen verändert? Normalerweise geht eine CPU nicht "einfach" kaputt. Wenn die laufen, laufen die. Da gibt es eigentlich wenig dazwischen.
> Wenn der PC mal hochfährt und mal nicht, denke ich eher nicht gleich an die CPU.


 
Übertaktet habe ich ihn nie, wie genau verändert man die Spannungen denn? Glaube nicht das ich das schonmal gemacht habe..


----------



## DerFoehn (1. Januar 2014)

*AW: Kein Speaker am Gehäuse?!*



cRowd1337 schrieb:


> Übertaktet habe ich ihn nie, wie genau verändert man die Spannungen denn? Glaube nicht das ich das schonmal gemacht habe..



Im Bios/Uefi, die Spannungseinstellungen sind normal im gleichen Menü zu finden, wie die Takteinstellungen. Der Bereich heißt nur bei jedem Bios anders^^
Also wenn es mit dem Board nicht besser ist, kann es eigentlich nur noch die CPU sein.

Was auch noch sein könnte: Schau mal nach, ob im Gehäuse wirklich nur die Abstandhalter angebracht sind, die gebraucht werden. Es kann sein, dass ein Abstandshalter, der zu viel ist, sporadisch mit einem Kurzschluss den Systemstart verhindert.


----------



## cRowd1337 (1. Januar 2014)

*AW: Kein Speaker am Gehäuse?!*



DerFoehn schrieb:


> Im Bios/Uefi, die Spannungseinstellungen sind normal im gleichen Menü zu finden, wie die Takteinstellungen. Der Bereich heißt nur bei jedem Bios anders^^
> Also wenn es mit dem Board nicht besser ist, kann es eigentlich nur noch die CPU sein.
> 
> Was auch noch sein könnte: Schau mal nach, ob im Gehäuse wirklich nur die Abstandhalter angebracht sind, die gebraucht werden. Es kann sein, dass ein Abstandshalter, der zu viel ist, sporadisch mit einem Kurzschluss den Systemstart verhindert.


 
Zu wieviel % würdest du das MB verdächtigen?

Habe schon oft gehoert das solche Symptome gezeigt werden, wenn das MB den Geist aufgegeben hat.


----------



## DerFoehn (1. Januar 2014)

*AW: Kein Speaker am Gehäuse?!*



cRowd1337 schrieb:


> Zu wieviel % würdest du das MB verdächtigen?
> 
> Habe schon oft gehoert das solche Symptome gezeigt werden, wenn das MB den Geist aufgegeben hat.


Es bleiben eigentlich nur CPU und Mainboard über. Da ich eine defekte CPU für sehr unwahrscheinlich (aber doch möglich) halt, würde ich sagen,
dass es zu 90% an deinem Brett liegt. Ist wie gesagt aber auch nur eine Vermutung, liegt aber nahe


----------



## cRowd1337 (1. Januar 2014)

*AW: Kein Speaker am Gehäuse?!*



DerFoehn schrieb:


> Es bleiben eigentlich nur CPU und Mainboard über. Da ich eine defekte CPU für sehr unwahrscheinlich (aber doch möglich) halt, würde ich sagen,
> dass es zu 90% an deinem Brett liegt. Ist wie gesagt aber auch nur eine Vermutung, liegt aber nahe


 
Passt ein ATX-Mainboard in das Gehäuse: Aerocool X-Warrior Devil Red rein?


----------



## DerFoehn (1. Januar 2014)

*AW: Kein Speaker am Gehäuse?!*

Google sagt, es ist ein ATX Gehäuse, dementsprechend ja.


----------

